# Hi I'm new



## Guest (May 7, 2004)

Hello
I'm new and I'm unsure if I should be here yet !! My treatment won't be starting until end of June' beginning of July but I've chosen not to tell friends etc so I could really do with some moral support. Anyone in the same boat??


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Sarah

Welcome to FF - You can join here wherever you are in your tx - you might want to join cycle buddies for June/July.

All the very best of luck

Mel


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi sarah

welcome to ff this is a wonderful site just ask any question and someone will answer the girls here are great goodluck with your treatment in summer 
love lilly xxxxx


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi SarahLou2.....

Welcome to the board. I joined at the beginning of April and my treatment is about to start (if bloomin af ever shows up!!...wouldn't you know I'd be late when I want her to come!! ) 

It's a really great site and all of the boards are full of lovely people all ready to support, listen or answer questions.....so happy posting.

Tricia
x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Hi tricia

That's really weird cos my period had a late showing this month just to be awkward!!
Listen to this. My hubby had to go and give a sperm sample a week ago last Friday and I was supposed to go to hospital to have a blood test on 1 - 3 day of my period which is usually around the 15th of the month. 
Like you my period was very late and finally turned up on the day my hubby went to hospital. I noticed it started at 1.40pm so I rang the Path Lab and said what time do you close? they said in 20 mins and we'll be shut all bank holiday weekend!!! so I had no choice but to go!!
I ran up a very steep hill to get there and made it with 5 mins to spare!! good job they didn't have to test my heart rate - phew!!
We have unexplained infertility too, I'm 34 and hubby is 37.
Best Wishes
Sarah


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Sarah-Lou

Just wanted to say 'hello' and welcome to FF!

Wishing you luck for your future tx.

Laine x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Laine and everyone else for your good wishes, what a great bunch!!
Good luck
Sarah x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Sarah,

Welcome to FF - all the best for your upcoming cycle! You'll get all the support you could possibly wish for on here, especially from cycle buddies you will make.

Sue xxxx


----------

